# Pre puncture preventative



## macski (May 20, 2005)

Has anyone any had any of the pre puncture sealants put into their tyres
I have been offered the tyres on a new motorhome with NO SPARE to be filled with a sealant that will repair punctures.
I have looked on the intraweb and found a couple of names ultra-seal and puncture safe but are they any good any comments or findings would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been well discussed and opinions on whether it works or is worth having is divided. I am a fan of Puncture Seal.

Most say a spare wheel is a must.

Search in the tyres and wheels section and you will find plenty on the topic, Alan.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I installed puncturesafe in my tyres but still wouldnt go anywhere without a spare.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Puncture sealants may seal a puncture but it would not have sealed the one I had last year.
A brick was wrapped in a polybag and thrown onto the road.
It was about 11:30 at night.
I thought I had missed it but...... a 2 inch gash in the side wall proved that I had not.

Carry a spare.

I do have it in the bicycle tyres.
dave p


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have it but also have a spare.

If you are interested ring up these people here:

http://www.ultraseal.biz/home1.htm#currentPageTarget

They will find a local installer to contact you. In my case I was telephoned back 15 minutes later and a few minutes after that a mobile tyre fitter turned up at my house and inserted the sealant while my van was on the drive. A brilliant service for around £50.


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

I've got it in my tyres and found a large nail in one of the rears.

No loss of pressure at all, but it took me a whole wasted day and six separate tyre fitters till I could find one who would fix the tyre, due to the mess the sealant makes of their workshop floor and equipment as the tyre comes off the rim. 

On balance I probably won't bother again, but maybe it saved me from a blowout.

Cheers, John.


----------

